# Hoyt Montega price



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

*Montega*

Priced one today $749.00


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I was told 800.00 for a target model, and that was supposed to be buddy price??? After actually holding one in my hand, I don't think I want one....But then again it's all subjective.


----------



## Craig in Aus. (Jan 11, 2006)

Unclegus said:


> After actually holding one in my hand, I don't think I want one....But then again it's all subjective.


I realise that its up to the individual, but I'm certainly keen to hear what you didn't like about it.


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Don't give up...*

Gents, I've been told by the local Hoyt pro/rep that, because of objections to dropping the longer Protec, Hoyt is now going to offer the 38 Pro with the 3000 (41") and 4000 (45") limbs; I'm not sure about the 3500 limbs (approx. 43-inch ATA). It will be available by special order, but there's no difference in price over the previous Protec prices.

Although I have yet to shoot the Montega, I intend to in a couple of weeks when I visit Salt Lake City. The Montega appears to have a slightly more reflexed riser than the 38 Pro/Protec line, but I'm particularly interested in shooting the 65% letoff C2 cam on the Montega and 38 Pro; the 80% C2 is rated at 305 IBO with the 2000 limbs, so it might be a nice balance of speed and shootability. We'll see...


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Unclegus said:


> I was told 800.00 for a target model, and that was supposed to be buddy price??? After actually holding one in my hand, I don't think I want one....But then again it's all subjective.


I'm with you on this one, Uncle.....I prefer my bows to have a deflex riser......the Montega that I handled had a "nuetral" riser (no reflex, no deflex).....other than that, it shoots very similar to a Protec (in the wheel and 1/2 configuration.....)


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Manhunter50 said:


> Gents, I've been told by the local Hoyt pro/rep that, because of objections to dropping the longer Protec, Hoyt is now going to offer the 38 Pro with the 3000 (41") and 4000 (45") limbs; I'm not sure about the 3500 limbs (approx. 43-inch ATA). It will be available by special order, but there's no difference in price over the previous Protec prices.
> 
> Although I have yet to shoot the Montega, I intend to in a couple of weeks when I visit Salt Lake City. The Montega appears to have a slightly more reflexed riser than the 38 Pro/Protec line, but I'm particularly interested in shooting the 65% letoff C2 cam on the Montega and 38 Pro; the 80% C2 is rated at 305 IBO with the 2000 limbs, so it might be a nice balance of speed and shootability. We'll see...



The 2006 (and earlier-model) ProTec's all had noticeably deflexed risers.....maybe my eyes are just getting bad, but to me it appears the 38 Pro and Montega risers are nearly identical in both design and degree of reflex/deflex..... 

At any rate, glad to see Hoyt is offering some custom-shop/special-order options for the guys that may be interested.....:darkbeer:


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

The 38 Pro, Ultra and Montega all have the same riser.:thumbs_up 
I'm glad to see that they are listening to their customers and allowing people to order those bows with the 3000 limbs without the custom shop price.


----------

